# The worse part about where I live.......



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

Is the local library. This online database shows just over twenty books on photography. All we're written before the 1980s and they are all on the topics of camera settings or landscapes. 

*sigh*


Misery loves company- what's the worst part about where you live?
.


----------



## qleak (Dec 15, 2014)

See if they have the negative by Ansel Adams.  Written along time ago,  but still a really good read. 

There are plenty of anachronisms for today's photographer like be careful not to set anything on fire when using bounce flash lol


----------



## runnah (Dec 15, 2014)

The rampant poverty, alcoholism and drug use.

Oh and snow.


----------



## qleak (Dec 15, 2014)

For me the worst part is when i can't drink the water.  Too much algae. ..


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

qleak said:


> See if they have the negative by Ansel Adams.  Written along time ago,  but still a really good read.
> 
> There are plenty of anachronisms for today's photographer like be careful not to set anything on fire when using bounce flash lol


Just looked, that's a negative. :giggle:


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

qleak said:


> For me the worst part is when i can't drink the water.  Too much algae. ..


Yuck. :-/ that's a joke right?



runnah said:


> Oh and snow.


You can send some my way! We've just had out first snow since early November! I finally bought snow boots and now it won't snow.


----------



## qleak (Dec 15, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> qleak said:
> 
> 
> > For me the worst part is when i can't drink the water.  Too much algae. ..
> ...


Unfortunately no
http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2014/08/toledos_water_crisis_points_to.html
Toledo's water crisis points to continued dangers to drinking supply: Adam Rissien, Ohio Environmental Council | 						cleveland.com


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

qleak said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > qleak said:
> ...


This is terrible. :-(


----------



## BillM (Dec 15, 2014)

The worst thing about where i live is the pizza, almost everyplace makes greek style pizza. I have to drive 20 minutes for a proper Italian style pie. But we do have barroom pizza, good stuff but you have to go to a barroom to get it, go figure. And as of last week I've been sober 21 years. Just saying that makes me want a drink or 30 and a few bar room pizzas. Sorry, what was the question ?

Oh, the snow. Hate the snow and it hasn't even really snowed yet.


----------



## qleak (Dec 15, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> This is terrible. :-(



Fortunately i have a job and can afford to drive 25 miles to get water.  They also brought in the national guard and distributed water to people who couldn't do that. 

I now treat the tap water lIke oysters, only consume in months that contain a letter R.


----------



## Designer (Dec 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> .. as of last week I've been sober 21 years.



Hey, Bill, congratulations on the 21 years!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2014)

I swim in a lake of blue on a red sea.

using tapatalk.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> The worst thing about where i live is the pizza, almost everyplace makes greek style pizza. I have to drive 20 minutes for a proper Italian style pie. But we do have barroom pizza, good stuff but you have to go to a barroom to get it, go figure. And as of last week I've been sober 21 years. Just saying that makes me want a drink or 30 and a few bar room pizzas. Sorry, what was the question ?
> 
> Oh, the snow. Hate the snow and it hasn't even really snowed yet.


Yes, congratulations!! You could make Italian pizza, but it might take longer than 20 mins. ;-)


Braineack said:


> I swim in a lake of blue on a red sea.
> 
> using tapatalk.



I'm gonna have to ponder (and possibly google) this for a while......


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 15, 2014)

All the libraries I have been in in recent years have sold off their photography books.  The librarians of today are just as poorly educated as the rest of the graduates from our universities. We are on the third generation of bad education.   The librarians have all bought into the idea that all knowledge will lie somewhere on a thing called the internet.  As we are seeing that source is slowly being privatized, which will only accelerate.   

To add insult to injury there have now been replicated studies made proving that children who are taught by computer do not learn as well, or as much as those taught with books and real teachers...the fly in that ointment is that 'real' teachers are dying off, and the replacements are all graduates of a bad education.  Like it or  not you younger people, but the fact is that anyone who came up through the public education system of this country since the 1960's has good grounds to sue there schools for fraud.
Rant mode off....temporarily!


----------



## limr (Dec 15, 2014)

For me, it's probably the expense. NY metro area isn't cheap. And while many people would say the winters, I say the summers. They're murderously humid. Other than that, I'm pretty happy. There's easy access to the economic and cultural opportunities of NYC and just as easy access to beautiful country scenery and nature activities. Now if only the Dodgers would come back to Brooklyn


----------



## Designer (Dec 15, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> ..what's the worst part about where you live?



The town has an abundance of people with an opposing worldview.  That means this place is anti-business and pro-big-government.

The best pizza place has been closed for many years.  No good steak place.  The town just voted a huge bond issue to remodel the library. Could have built a new one, but didn't.  They close elementary schools and then ask for more money to build new ones.  Taxes are high.


----------



## BillM (Dec 15, 2014)

Well if we are talking steak I went to Del Frisco's two weeks ago. They really know how to do medium rare  

So good I think I might get back there this week


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

Designer said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > ..what's the worst part about where you live?
> ...


Much worse than bad library selection. :-(


----------



## photo12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

Too long of cold weather/snow per year.

No Miller Light.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 15, 2014)

Worst part is that it's expensive.  oh, and we don't get any art movies and there's no real 'downtown'
But everything else is pretty terrific. Columbia, Maryland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

photo12345 said:


> Too long of cold weather/snow per year.
> 
> No Miller Light.


As an avid Miller/Coors supporter I must say this is horrifying. 



The_Traveler said:


> Worst part is that it's expensive.  oh, and we don't get any art movies and there's no real 'downtown'
> But everything else is pretty terrific. Columbia, Maryland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 I'll read the link when the kids go to bed!


----------



## photo12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

We do have Miller Genuine Draft which I drink faithfully but I sure do miss Miller Light from when I travelled through the states.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2014)

Well... if you ask anyone else, it's the fact that I live here, but if you ask me it's the fact that the only place in town that served deep-fried haggis and chips shut down!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Well... if you ask anyone else, it's the fact that I live here, but if you ask me it's the fact that the only place in town that served deep-fried haggis and chips shut down!


Do I even want to ask what that is?


----------



## beachrat (Dec 15, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Well... if you ask anyone else, it's the fact that I live here, but if you ask me it's the fact that the only place in town that served deep-fried haggis and chips shut down!
> ...


No. You don't.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> Well if we are talking steak .........


Well, if we're talking steak, I'd rather cook my own.  I know the temperature that my palate enjoys with a medium rare steak and seldom is it satisfied at a restaurant.  I have no compunction to returning an overcooked steak.  Sure, I realize that the probability of having the returned steak  with a searing of spittle rather than butter, but I like to live dangerously.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

beachrat said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Sounds like they had a good reason to be shut Down then.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lack of culture and diversity, downtown consists of just bars and little else, lack of economic opportunity, an area that's trying to be larger than it really is.... etc.


----------



## BillM (Dec 15, 2014)

But you have good cheese


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Well... if you ask anyone else, it's the fact that I live here, but if you ask me it's the fact that the only place in town that served deep-fried haggis and chips shut down!
> ...


Haggis.  Sliced & deep-fried.   Dee-friggin'-licious!!  ('though maybe not optimally heart-healthy)


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> beachrat said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...


Heathen!


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nothing wrong here, everything is Just Jazzie!


----------



## weepete (Dec 16, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Well... if you ask anyone else, it's the fact that I live here, but if you ask me it's the fact that the only place in town that served deep-fried haggis and chips shut down!
> ...



Incredibly tasty is what it is



tirediron said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



The best way to eat haggis is on a morning roll (either crispy or soft), topped with a fried egg and brown sauce. Tattie scones are an optional extra. 

The worst thing about where I live is Politics.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 16, 2014)

Overcast, gloomy, grey days with no light, cold drizzle and wind.  Worse than Seattle, where it is just gray,  not really grey like London.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Dec 16, 2014)

You might not have much of a library but i bet you have some great senary to photograph, unlike me who has a massive well stocked library and live in a brick and concrete jungle. 

John.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I swim in a lake of blue on a red sea.
> ...



It's almost literal: Virginia Election Results 2014


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

runnah said:


> The rampant poverty, alcoholism and drug use.
> 
> Oh and snow.


I watched a program about Las Vagas last night and it shocked me how bad it was for pimps, drugs, murders people are being murdered for a pair of trainers, 12 year olds are carrying guns and using them bit more to worry about than the books stocked at a library


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

Worst thing about where I live is the beautiful countryside and there are only 50+ real ale breweries


----------



## runnah (Dec 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > The rampant poverty, alcoholism and drug use.
> ...



I don't live there.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

Your lucky then I wouldn't go there


----------



## runnah (Dec 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Your lucky then I wouldn't go there



I've been there twice for a conference. If you stay on the tourist side it's fine , go to the "local" side and its rough.

It's just a gross city full of excess and filth.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

Just like London


----------



## Dagwood56 (Dec 16, 2014)

Worst part about my area - deer poaching. Its real interesting, especially this time of year, to be sitting in your home watching TV and some doofus comes along spotlighting deer in the nearby horse pastures and shines the spotlight into your house in the process....even better to have a gun blast nearby. I should be used to it after 18 years of living in this area, but it still rattles my nerves.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2014)

They have to use bow & arrow in my area.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2014)

The one thing I don't like about where we live is the lack of diversity.  For a town that is less than 10 miles from a major city (Boston), you would expect to find a bigger mix of people but the population here is pretty homogeneous.  Just about everyone who lives here is a white, married, Christian, Democrat (it is Massachusetts after all).  I'm not implying that the people in our city are closed minded or racist, it's just that the lack of diversity is something that I didn't really notice until we had been here a few years and my daughter started school and then, once noticed, it became glaring.  Having grown up in a multi-cultural city, I sometimes find the lack of variety here (in people, restaurants, shops, opinions) to be extremely dull.  I have made a conscious effort to expand my daughter's horizons in this regard and I feel that she is very open and accepting of everyone she meets but I worry that she is growing up with too much uniformity...


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 16, 2014)

the first thing I notice this morning is my glaring typo in the title. I promise I am not illiterate, just  usually typing on a mobile device that is too big for my hands. *sigh*




sashbar said:


> Overcast, gloomy, grey days with no light, cold drizzle and wind.  Worse than Seattle, where it is just gray,  not really grey like London.


Yuck! I lived near seattle for about a year. Definitely glad I left, (for more reasons than one)


Tinderbox (UK) said:


> You might not have much of a library but i bet you have some great senary to photograph, unlike me who has a massive well stocked library and live in a brick and concrete jungle.
> 
> John.



Very true! If only I had a book to tell me how to do it. :Giggle: must be why there is ONLY landscape books lol.



gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > The rampant poverty, alcoholism and drug use.
> ...


:-( My sister lives there and I haven't heard from her in a while. She's a "free spirit" to say the least and now you've got me worried! :-(



Dagwood56 said:


> Worst part about my area - deer poaching. Its real interesting, especially this time of year, to be sitting in your home watching TV and some doofus comes along spotlighting deer in the nearby horse pastures and shines the spotlight into your house in the process....even better to have a gun blast nearby. I should be used to it after 18 years of living in this area, but it still rattles my nerves.


 We have a gun range within far earshot and it makes me jumpy all the time! I can't imagine shots being so close to home!!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

Your right to be worried girls as young as 12 are being groomed for prostitution


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


>


I'm gonna do my anxiety level a favor and not watch that. :-(


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't think its working


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2014)

The worst part of where I live is there are to many things to see and do. The ocean is 2 minutes east. 10 minutes to the west your in farmland and woods.The whole area is full of historical sites. With a 15 minutes radius of my house there are more than 200 bars and restaurants. Getting four people to agree where to go for dinner can be a pain in the ass.  Plymouth "Home of the Pilgrims" is 15 minutes away. A 30 minute drive and your on the Cape. Boston for sports and entertainment is 30 minutes North. Just not enough time to do it all.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> The worst part of where I live is there are to many things to see and do. The ocean is 2 minutes east. 10 minutes to the west your in farmland and woods.The whole area is full of historical sites. With a 15 minutes radius of my house there are more than 200 bars and restaurants. Getting four people to agree where to go for dinner can be a pain in the ass.  Plymouth "Home of the Pilgrims" is 15 minutes away. A 30 minute drive and your on the Cape. Boston for sports and entertainment is 30 minutes North. Just not enough time to do it all.


 And don't forget all those stupid owls, always cluttering things up.


----------



## weepete (Dec 16, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Meh, he done one about my town too. It's not a proper reflection on these places. Not totally out there but not what the majority of people experience


----------



## CaboWabo (Dec 16, 2014)

Chicago ..... enough said


----------



## beachrat (Dec 16, 2014)

CaboWabo said:


> Chicago ..... enough said



Man,as a guy who spent his entire life in and around NYC,I gotta say I LOVE Chicago.
I'll always be a NY person,but Chicago is a great place to hang.
Might as well add that even though I'm a Yankees fan,Boston rocks too.
Now,Los Angeles?
That place sucks.
Like being trapped in a giant version of Queens.

Anyway,the thing that sucks around here is the insane property taxes.


----------



## CaboWabo (Dec 16, 2014)

It is a great place to hang but living here is another thing , I love the city itself but the politics are what ruins this whole city for me anyway


----------



## beachrat (Dec 16, 2014)

CaboWabo said:


> It is a great place to hang but living here is another thing , I love the city itself but the politics are what ruins this whole city for me anyway


Politics ruins everything my friend so ignore it and listen to music.
Music is more important anyway.
.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2014)

tirediron said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > The worst part of where I live is there are to many things to see and do. The ocean is 2 minutes east. 10 minutes to the west your in farmland and woods.The whole area is full of historical sites. With a 15 minutes radius of my house there are more than 200 bars and restaurants. Getting four people to agree where to go for dinner can be a pain in the ass.  Plymouth "Home of the Pilgrims" is 15 minutes away. A 30 minute drive and your on the Cape. Boston for sports and entertainment is 30 minutes North. Just not enough time to do it all.
> ...


 
WHOOO you talkin' bout?


----------



## BillM (Dec 16, 2014)

tirediron said:


> And don't forget all those stupid owls, always cluttering things up.



Leave the owls out of it, cluttering things up around here is my job !!!!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 17, 2014)

weepete said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


Clydebank was a bit of a scary place when I worked there in the early 90's we stayed at Balloch out of the way


----------



## Fred Berg (Dec 17, 2014)

The library and swimming baths are closed during school holidays. There's no cinema. The shops close around lunchtime on Saturday.
A couple of places sell film but there's no camera shop. There's no pedestrian zone and traffic is a problem in the town centre. There are too many mobile-phone shops. Nobody seems to think they they should pick up after their dogs.

On the positive side there are no hamburger chains.


----------

